# Chausson Flash 06 (2007) leisure battery - where ?



## canard (Jul 20, 2010)

My leisure battery seems to be coming to the end of it's life - not holding charge well. So I'm looking at replacing it. But for the life of me I can't find it ! Without stripping the van back to the chassis I don't know where to look now.
The starter battery is under the drivers seat. There is a safe box under the passenger seat - no battery. I've looked under both the bench seats and lifted the fixed bed to look in the garage. Nothing obvious. There is a largish sealed wooden box in the garage but it is very difficult to access and appears to have heating hoses going to it. No obvious wires.

Can anyone help or offer suggestions as to how to find it ? I feel a total numpty; a battery is not that hard to find surely !


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If this is on a 3 liter fiat. It's under a panel in the front foot well. LH side on a lhd. Not sure for a RHD.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

If this is an X250 Fiat then the starter battery is under a panel in the cab footwell beneath the passengers feet whereas Fords are under the front seats (not sure which side).

Chausson generally always fit their leisure batteries under the front seats in the case of both Fiat and Ford. For Fiat I am certain this is under the passenger seat and for Ford it will be either behind the starter or under the other seat.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## canard (Jul 20, 2010)

hogan said:


> If this is on a 3 liter fiat. It's under a panel in the front foot well. LH side on a lhd. Not sure for a RHD.


Thanks, sorry should have clarified. Transit chassis LHD (French). I'll look anyway !


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

On my 2007 3ltr Fiat, the ENGINE battery is under the floor mat in front of the driver/passenger seats. Are you sure that the battery under the seat is not the habitation battery - a common place for it.

DavidL


----------



## canard (Jul 20, 2010)

dalspa said:


> On my 2007 3ltr Fiat, the ENGINE battery is under the floor mat in front of the driver/passenger seats. Are you sure that the battery under the seat is not the habitation battery - a common place for it.
> 
> DavidL


I don't believe so but I may be wrong. I had a low battery starting problem last winter and connected my charger to this one and the van subsequently started. I'll do some more poking around based on ideas so far. Thanks.


----------



## canard (Jul 20, 2010)

*no joy*

The battery under the drivers seat is definitely the starter. Motorcraft Superstart.
Nothing but the safebox under the passenger seat. No compartments under the footwells.
Puzzled now !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My Chausson's (welcome85) leisure battery is under the fixed bed in a small compartment behind the offside rear wheel.
The compartment has a loose fitting wooden lid with a finger hole in it.
If its a similar size to mine you my be able to replace a single battery with two new ones by turning them sideways to the original fit.


----------



## canard (Jul 20, 2010)

*found it !*

Phew that was difficult.

It's in a plastic box sunk in to the floor of the garage (under the fixed bed). I spotted it by crawling under the van and seeing the box hanging below the floor level. The previous owner had helpfully stuck carpet to the floor so covering it.

Thanks to everyone. I hope this helps someone in the future.


----------

